# More of God's Creatures & stuff .....



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Done by the awesome eye of my Wife , of course!



























































































Yeah , it'll take some time to load..........


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yeah , it'll take more time to load..........




Enjoy!!!


RAS


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing Robert.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice pic's rob nothing like god's creatures..Cya Slick


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Very nice. Thanks


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice shooting. Great pics. I just lovet he wildlife we have.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice, your wife does have an excellent eye. Very well done.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

My favorite.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Very nice.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

These make awesome desktop backgroundsGreat job !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice pix Dawn!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice pics. A deer moonin ya, priceless!


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

Thank you for the kind words and compliments on the photos sfw1960 shared. Had I not received my first digital camera from him, these pictures would not have been possible. He now has that camera for fishing photos and I have the REAL NICE ONE now! :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Ladygill said:


> Thank you for the kind words and compliments on the photos sfw1960 shared. Had I not received my first digital camera from him, these pictures would not have been possible. He now has that camera for fishing photos and I have the REAL NICE ONE now! :lol:


We may be dumb, but we know where our bread is buttered.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Good stuff - a pleasure to view.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> We may be dumb, but we know where our bread is buttered.


Would you like that buttered on both sides ma'am???
:evilsmile


Mr. Stein , I agree that your Farley SIG is awesome , but watching the GIF loop - I can see why Farley's gizzards blew out sooooooooooo prematurely....
It looks like his blood pressure was about 755/466...
:lol:

Gotta live with heart & soul , or it ain't worth it!!! YaKnow???


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

WOW, super pics. What kind of bird is the little blue one? might be a dumb question but I dont know.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

I believe that's a blue tanager.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

severus said:


> I believe that's a blue tanager.


NNNNNNNNNNNope!!!

Indigo Bunting , Kenny.




FWIW these were done on a Sony H2 6.1MP DigiCam & She used Paint Shop Pro 7.02 for her resizing tasks. The Sony P-73 is the 4.1 MP "hand - me - down" I get to use for fish piX.....

:lol:


~Robert~


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

sfw1960 said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNope!!!
> 
> Indigo Bunting , Kenny.


Well. I sounded like I knew what I was talking about, didn't I?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*ABSOLUTELY!!


:lol: :lol: :lol:
*


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Just so you know...Police have been know to let these out when your not home!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Just so you know...Police have been know to let these out when your not home!


That is the elusive saber-toothed Toe-Z-Bear , not to be confused with the more common cougar!!!
:lol:


Here is some of the "local" road pizza from near by.....











:lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Good eye Ladygill, VERY nice pics. I especially like the cows. The farmer across the street retired 3-4 years ago & sold off his cows & I miss them. The were so much fun to watch.
And now you've got me geeked into getting my Nikon...anyone got a used, good condition D80 that they want to sell cheap? :evil:


----------

